# bout to order pedals..deciding between Nokya and Levoc..



## Guest (Jun 1, 2003)

im just wondering, if anyone has purchased the pedals at www.southwestautoworks.com
how easy to install? 

what stinx is that there is no drilling required, but someone at the b15sentra forums said he got a set of levocs, and the clutch pedal came loose, so he is gonna end up drilling anyways
just trying to avoid the drilling part..
but anway, if anyone has either of these 2, do you like em?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

mine are EL indiglo pedals, damn easy to install, the cable runs from the pedals to a transformer that goes to a dimmer that then runs to the cig lighter(any 12v) ........no drilling required, but they had these screws that have ledges on the back of the pedal, and at first theyre nice but then the screws get loose and it gets dangerous cuz the pedal falls off(gas especially) and gets caught......and thats no good......

and your link doesnt work because of the extra .'s at the end


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2003)

link is fixed


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ya, but anywho, universal pedals(especially non indiglo) are easy to install, shouldnt take more than 30mins


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2003)

http://www.speedpeople.com/cart/det...de=Spa_3787BRI&return=http://speedpeople.com/

these look pretty nice too
any opinions on em?


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

I have the Levoc pedals on my Stanza and I like them quite a bit but the brakets do kinda suck and I would recommend drilling them personally.


----------



## mochiluvr (Mar 8, 2003)

Nokya and Levec pedals are nice. But if you get pebbles in the tread of your shoes, it'll scratch up the finish. It is just anodized aluminum after all.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2003)

i might just get the sparco ones then...they look nicer and they prolly require drilling anyway, and since the others do too just to keep sturdy, i might as well get the sparco's...


----------

